# System hangs when trying to print



## nickatbristol (Jan 7, 2010)

Hello all

Strange error here. I have tried many solutions.

Whenever trying to send an item to print (this can be from notepad, MS Word, Photoshop, anywhere), the system hangs. It will do nothing for about 2 minutes (cursor still movable but turns into the 'busy' cursor), I can click on Start, etc, but the program which is sending the print job will be in 'not responding' mode.

Windows 7 x64, Quad core CPUs, 4GB RAM - decent spec

3 Printers installed, 2 x Epson, 1 x HP. All USB printers.

I have tried:

- Uninstalling and reinstalling all printers with their x64 Win7 specific drivers
- Installing a PCI USB card to run the printers from
- Looked at the c:\windows\system32\printers\spool directory, checked it was not encryped
- Tried both options for bi-directional spooling for all printers
- Poked around the other options in the printers with nothing else untoward
- And tonight, *Full Windows Repair install using the disc !*

Please help me out here ! The machine is used for photography and having to perform a clean uninstall would be quite a disaster.

I really appreciate your help if you can at all,

Nick


----------



## nickatbristol (Jan 7, 2010)

This is with all printers, calling any Ctrl + P from any program hangs the system. I have tried uninstalling and reinstalling all printers.


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

You didnt mention the models of the printer so it is difficult to determine if windows already has the drivers available of if you may need the actual manufacturer driver.

This will appy to manufacturer drivers.

I have issues with USB devices as well.
Generally things go smoother when the drivers are installed prior to the introduction of the USB device.
Windows does include many drivers for different things.
They are not always up to date.
It will also sometimes substitute a generic driver for different classes of devices.

If you can locate the manufacturers current drivers I think we can get this sorted out.


----------



## nickatbristol (Jan 7, 2010)

This is a problem with Win 7 x64 and Epson R2400 drivers.

I removed all drivers by clicking on Start->typing 'printers' and using the Epson Printer driver removal tool utility located in c:\win..\syste..\spool... to remove all printers.

This stopped the hanging on the screens when trying to print.

I can then install base/generic drivers from windows update to get the printer going, but these obviously do not have the higher level functionality (like paper size, photo colours, etc.... this printer is used for photographic manipulation), just generic options.

So it is *definitely a problem* with epson drivers.....

trying a few more things....


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Be sure to check the Action Center - 
START | type *action* | select "Action Center"


----------

